# Commercial insurance in NY on car with loan



## Nywolek (Mar 14, 2016)

Uber not yet in my part of NY but would like to do it when the time comes. State farm says they would not cover it. GEICO says they don't have rideshare insurance in NY yet. How is everyone doing this? You all have commercial insurance? And approx. How much extra does it cost? Does it matter that we have a loan on this car? Thanks!


----------

